# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussipalo Nurmijärvellä 3.11.2008

## jtm

Onko jollain tietoa kenenkä ja mikä bussi tässä on kysessä?
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2008...29194_uu.shtml

----------


## killerpop

> Onko jollain tietoa kenenkä ja mikä bussi tässä on kysessä?
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2008...29194_uu.shtml


Käsittääkseni Ventoniemi Oy:n 06:20 Hyvinkäältä lähtenyt moottoritievuoro

----------

